# In Performance from WGBH Boston



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

As I scrape the drawer for _Once Upon the Internet _material, I thought I would share some music I downloaded from podcasts produced by WGBH in Boston, one of the flagship stations of the American Public Broadcaster, NPR.

The works on the playlist are from some of your favourite composers, and played by musicians based in the North-Eastern US and (in the case of Jonathan Crow, long-tome associate concertmaster of the Montreal Symphony and now concertmaster of the Toronto Symphony) Eastern Canada .

The *Beethoven *string quartet was part of a past _Tuesday Blog_, where I had only shared the link. Many of these podcasts have since been removed from the station's roster, so they are worthy of our "departed site" treatment in that sense... The *Brahms *horn trio falls loosely in our earlier look at "odd trios" of Brahms.

The *Chopin *polonaise and *Kreisler *"works in the stuyle" aren't heard as much, so for that reason, worth sharing.

As this is the last PTB of 2016, *Happy New Year*, and look for a new addition to our "content rotation" in the new year.

Enjoy!

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
String Quartet #3 in D major, op. 18, no.3
Harlem String Quartet

*Johannes BRAHMS (1833-1897)*
Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-Flat Major, op. 40
William Purvis, horn
Jonathan Crow, violin
Mihae Lee, piano

*Frédéric CHOPIN (1810-1849)*
_Introduction and Polonaise_ in C Major, for cello and piano, op. 3
Bion Tsang, cello
Anton Nel, piano

*Fritz KREISLER (1875-1962)*
_Tempo di minuetto_ (in the style of Pugnani) [1910]
_Andantino _(in the style of Padre Martini) [1910]
Nikolaj Znaider, violin
Deborah DeWolf Emery, piano

Internet Archive URL - https://archive.org/details/01StringQuartet3InDMajorOp.


----------

